# Bruder vor Luder: Die YouTube-Stars DieLochis in ihrem ersten Kinofilm - Trailer



## SimonFistrich (7. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bruder vor Luder: Die YouTube-Stars DieLochis in ihrem ersten Kinofilm - Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bruder vor Luder: Die YouTube-Stars DieLochis in ihrem ersten Kinofilm - Trailer


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (7. Oktober 2015)

Hoffentlich merken die YouTuber schnell das sie nicht auf die Leinwand gehören und die Regisseure das sie den Beruf verfehlt haben.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Oktober 2015)

Manchmal glaube ich wirklich, ich lebe im falschen Jahrhundert. Natürlich sind Geschmäcker unterschiedlich, aber ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wie jemand sowas lustig finden kann. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu lange vom Primvatfernsehen entwöhnt.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2015)

Genug minderjährige Fans gibt es ja die sich das anschauen 

Leider hat sich Youtube sehr geändert - Inzwischen gibts ja die Achse des bösen auf Youtube.

Ich denk mal in 2 bis 3 drei Jahren wird die Youtube Blase platzen mit den aktuellen Abzock Youtubern und welchen die sich selbst verraten haben fürs Geld


----------



## Worrel (7. Oktober 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ... ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wie jemand sowas lustig finden kann.


Ach, da sollte was lustig sein...?


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, da sollte was lustig sein...?



Jetzt wo du es erwähnst ... als gesellschaftskritisches Drama könnte es vielleicht noch durchgehen.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, da sollte was lustig sein...?



Wir sind nicht das Zielpublikum Worrel  die sind um die 16 alt und werden von gleichalterigen und jüngeren auf Youtube vergöttert für ihren "Jugend Humor"


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Oktober 2015)

Youtube + Kino = ungute Mischung


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht das Zielpublikum Worrel  die sind um die 16 alt und werden von gleichalterigen und jüngeren auf Youtube vergöttert für ihren "Jugend Humor"



Pfff, jeder Splatterporno ist ein besserer Einfluss für die Jugend, als das da (da kommt bei den meisten immerhin nicht die Motivation zum Nachmachen ... hoffe ich). Schlimm!

Aber was soll's. Schon Sokrates wusste vor über 2000  Jahren, wie schlimm die Jugend ist. Kann also nicht so falsch sein


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2015)

@Loxx-TT

Wenn es sich verkauft warum nicht 

Kartoffelsalat hat seine Kosten eingespielt und die Fans haben das Merchandise fleissig gekauft.


----------



## DISKOROLF (7. Oktober 2015)

und für sowas macht pcgames werbung.......... okay.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Oktober 2015)

Das wirkt wie ein schlechtes Schülerprojekt


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2015)

DISKOROLF schrieb:


> und für sowas macht pcgames werbung.......... okay.....



PcGames ist ja nicht eingenständig 

Sowas ist eine Multiplattform News bei Computec und dazu gehört das einbinden von aktuellen Kinotrailern und je nach Ableger von Computec haben sie eine bestimmte Zielgruppe die das klicken tut


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher was schlimmer ist: Der Fakt, dass so etwas auf PC Games gelandet ist, oder dass ich mir diesen Schmarn jetzt echt angeschaut hab.




Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das wirkt wie ein schlechtes Schülerprojekt



Amen


----------

